# Sigma Announces Pricing & Availability for Sigma Mount Converter MC-21



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2019)

> Press Release:
> Available in April 2019, the new accessory ensures compatibility of the Sigma lenses in EF and SA mounts with the L-Mount camera systems
> *Ronkonkoma, NY – March 29, 2019 – *Sigma Corporation of America, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, today announced pricing and availability for the new Sigma Mount Converter MC-21, offering photographers a wider range of lens options for L-Mount cameras from Sigma, Leica and Panasonic. The Sigma MC-21 will start shipping in April 2019 and will be priced at $169.00 USD for Sigma SA-L mount and $249.00 USD for Canon EF-L mount.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 29, 2019)

Just pre ordered it. Finally my EF lenses will mount on a state of the art video oriented cam. Thank you Sigma.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 29, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> Just pre ordered it. Finally my EF lenses will mount on a state of the art video oriented cam. Thank you Sigma.


That adaptor is for Sigma EF lenses. It won't have the firmware to AF properly with the Canon EF lenses you have in your profile. As I understand it, Panasonic's Depth to Defocus AF requires specific data in firmware for each lens used and the MC-21 will only have that data for Sigma lenses. There is a link to the supported lenses in the article.


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 29, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> That adaptor is for Sigma EF lenses. It won't have the firmware to AF properly with the Canon EF lenses you have in your profile. As I understand it, Panasonic's Depth to Defocus AF requires specific data in firmware for each lens used and the MC-21 will only have that data for Sigma lenses. There is a link to the supported lenses in the article.


You are probably right. I am hoping Sigma will add compatibility over time but at the very least I will have mechanical linkage and be able to use them as MF lenses.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 29, 2019)

They haven't been able to(or chose not to) do it for the EF to E mount adapter(but other companies got it to work). It may be worth waiting until Metabones releases one.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 29, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> You are probably right. I am hoping Sigma will add compatibility over time but at the very least I will have mechanical linkage and be able to use them as MF lenses.


Just though I'd give you a heads up since I was considering the Panasonic's as well. Let us know how it works out if you go that route. I'd be curious to see if it's workable despite the lack of firmware.


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 29, 2019)

There are severe limitations though, as revealed by Sigma themselves:
https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/2019/03/29/2091/

When used with Panasonic Lumix S1 or S1R:

'_Only AF-S works in Autofocus Mode. AF-C cannot be selected._
_The Auto continuous operation cannot be used during video shooting._
_Touch AF cannot be used._
_With lenses incorporating MO (Manual Override), operation in manual mode is possible only after focusing._
_MF guide is not available._
_The image stabilization function inside the camera body and the lens cannot be used simultaneously. Please ensure only one of these is selected._
_The AF Function Button and the Focus Preset Button incorporated on some lenses cannot be used._'
In addition, this adapter '_will not be compatible with Leica’s existing L-Mount cameras._'


----------



## bokehmon22 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> There are severe limitations though, as revealed by Sigma themselves:
> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/2019/03/29/2091/
> 
> When used with Panasonic Lumix S1 or S1R:
> ...



Just FYI: Sigma MC-11 didn't work AF-C too but it's now supported. It's going to require alot of FW update


----------



## bokehmon22 (Mar 29, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> Just pre ordered it. Finally my EF lenses will mount on a state of the art video oriented cam. Thank you Sigma.



I don't think Canon lens performance will great. It's definitely YMMV. Sigma Art EF lenses will have 100% compatibility from Sigma CEO interview probably with FW updates.
I don't expect my Canon EF lens 24-70 II 2.8 to have AF-C right out the gate or work as well as native lens.

I have mostly Sigma EF lenses so it works out in my favor. Looking forward to use it with Panasonic S1: IBIS, eyeAF, dual card slot, and cleaner ISO.


----------



## edoorn (Mar 30, 2019)

Had the S1 and r in my hands last week. Pretty solid camera. The panasonic guy at the booth pretty much begged me to go over the sigma booth and let them know a general ef adapter would be appreciated; apparently they’ve been getting many many questions from ef lens users.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Mar 30, 2019)

edoorn said:


> Had the S1 and r in my hands last week. Pretty solid camera. The panasonic guy at the booth pretty much begged me to go over the sigma booth and let them know a general ef adapter would be appreciated; apparently they’ve been getting many many questions from ef lens users.



Yup. This is the camera I wanted Canon to make. It has features and tech from Sony (IBIS, eyeAF, dual card slot, clean high ISO, 4K) and Canon intangibles (ergonomic, fully touch screen LCD, menu).

If Canon make a camera like this, I would be so happy. I wouldn't expect it for $2500 with free battery grip though. It's nothing less of $3500.


----------



## epiieq1 (Apr 1, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> Just pre ordered it. Finally my EF lenses will mount on a state of the art video oriented cam. Thank you Sigma.


I'll second the others - let us know how you like it. I've got one rented for a week in late April.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 1, 2019)

bokehmon22 said:


> Just FYI: Sigma MC-11 didn't work AF-C too but it's now supported. It's going to require alot of FW update



There's something funky happening with L mount alliance, I would hold off on buying into that system until we see how the protectionism and bullying by Lecia plays out. Sounds like it's something along the lines of "If you make this product work without issues on our bodies, we will force you out of the alliance."


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2019)

My reading of the news that Sigma had to retract compatibility claims to older Leica cameras is that Leica and Panasonic recently agreed to Sigma's request to change the data protocols to allow for more information Sigma thought would be important for lenses and adapters (mentioned in Sigma CEO interview recently). This means that previous cameras may not be compatible with some of the new tech, but presumably L-mount cameras from all three going forward would indeed be mutually compatible. 

There have been some excited forum posts suggesting that the retraction was an act of protectionism on the part of Leica, but it seems this was just a natural consequence of Leica and Panasonic's flexibility with the standard. 

We should know soon enough. If Sigmas MC-21 allows EF lenses on the next Leica camera, that'll be the proof. 

As to warning people not to buy into the l-mount system, I'd venture that most of us drooling at Sigma lenses on a Panasonic body weren't too worried about whether our new hardware would be compatible with Leica. I have an S1R on preorder now, and even if I keep that camera for 5 years, I'm willing to bet I'll never consider purchasing a Leica lens or body. I plan to keep most of my Canon system, which is mostly Sigma primes anyway, so this should be pretty easy for me if the MC-21 works well. Or heck if it doesn't.


----------



## chik0240 (Apr 2, 2019)

Interesting adapter, from the MC11 seems generally ppl single focus acceptably with canon own EF lens, if it single focus ok with native canon lens I would love to give a try for the who know when it's coming foveon X3 camera alongside my old 5D3 for landscape.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2019)

Actually, evidence I was correct surfaced sooner than expected....
https://www.l-rumors.com/new-leica-...gma-and-panasonic-l-mount-lenses-and-adapter/



[email protected] said:


> My reading of the news that Sigma had to retract compatibility claims to older Leica cameras is that Leica and Panasonic recently agreed to Sigma's request to change the data protocols to allow for more information Sigma thought would be important for lenses and adapters (mentioned in Sigma CEO interview recently). This means that previous cameras may not be compatible with some of the new tech, but presumably L-mount cameras from all three going forward would indeed be mutually compatible.
> 
> There have been some excited forum posts suggesting that the retraction was an act of protectionism on the part of Leica, but it seems this was just a natural consequence of Leica and Panasonic's flexibility with the standard.
> 
> ...


----------

